# Radon Gravel Bike 2019???



## andikue (18. Oktober 2018)

wird es für die 2019er Saison ein Radon Gravel Bike geben?
Es sind ja schon einige Modelle für 2019 angekündigt oder geteasert, leider hab ich bisher nichts bezüglich eines Gravel Bikes gefunden....

Ich hoffe es kommt was!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2018)

https://www.rennrad-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedal-ritter (21. April 2020)

Ist Gravelbiketechnisch bei Radon noch was in Planung? Möchte mich dahingehend erweitern. Der Trend geht ja zum Drittrad.


----------



## Fastslider (6. Mai 2020)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## Kirbo (15. August 2021)

Würde mich immer noch interessieren, dürfte doch ein lukratives Geschäft sein.


----------



## filiale (16. August 2021)

Radon setzt mehr auf den E-Bike boom. Daher gab es auch kein Marathon Fully, kein Fatbike, kein Gravel usw.


----------



## pedal-ritter (23. August 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach wird da geschlafen, und nix anderes. Es hieß schon vor laaanger Zeit (Instagram Kommentar) das da was kommen wird. 

Soll mir egal sein, ich bin woanders fündig geworden.


----------



## pedal-ritter (21. April 2022)

Es gibt nun ein Gravelbike von Radon im Portfolio.
Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Radon Regard
_
Edit: vielleicht kann man den Titel des Themas in Radon Regard Gravelbike oder sowas ähnliches ändern?_


----------



## baconcookie (4. Mai 2022)

Ich denke ich werde mir das 10er holen, ich muss noch schauen ob ich 59er oder 61er Rahmen nehmen würde dann werde ichs vermutlich einfach blind bestellen.

@Radon-Bikes  kann man schon verraten ob da noch mehr kommt? sprich noch höherwertige Ausstattungen oder sogar eine Carbon version? dann würde ich das eventuell nochmal abwarten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Mai 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir das 10er holen, ich muss noch schauen ob ich 59er oder 61er Rahmen nehmen würde dann werde ichs vermutlich einfach blind bestellen.
> 
> @Radon-Bikes  kann man schon verraten ob da noch mehr kommt? sprich noch höherwertige Ausstattungen oder sogar eine Carbon version? dann würde ich das eventuell nochmal abwarten.



Hi,

das 10.0 wird vorerst/diese Saison das Topmodell darstellen. Unterhalb wird es noch zwei Varianten als FE Variante, also mit Vollausstattung, geben. Ob und wann es eine Carbon Variante geben wird, kann ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## baconcookie (5. Mai 2022)

okay, dann wirds das 10er denke ich p/l ist auch einfach spitze. Weißt du ob im Megastore Aussteller stehen zum probesitzen? sonst fahr ich die tage einfach mal hin, sind eh nur 10min von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (5. Mai 2022)

@Radon-Bikes 
Hallo Andi!
Ist schon absehbar, ab wann die 8.0 FE Variante (vor-)bestellbar sein wird? Zur Zeit ist ja nur die 10er Variante bei bike-discount gelistet.
Natürlich interessiert mich auch der voraussichtliche Liefertermin, aber da traut sich momentan ja kaum jemand eine Aussage zu machen... )
Vielen Dank vorab!
Bester Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Mai 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> okay, dann wirds das 10er denke ich p/l ist auch einfach spitze. Weißt du ob im Megastore Aussteller stehen zum probesitzen? sonst fahr ich die tage einfach mal hin, sind eh nur 10min von mir



Hi, derzeit gibt es noch keine Aussteller/Testbikes im Megastore in Bonn - sobald das Bike verfügbar ist (derzeit steht es auf Kw33/August), werden i.d.R. kurze Zeit später auch Bikes im Megastore verfügbar sein. 


Bikeaddict schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Hallo Andi!
> Ist schon absehbar, ab wann die 8.0 FE Variante (vor-)bestellbar sein wird? Zur Zeit ist ja nur die 10er Variante bei bike-discount gelistet.
> Natürlich interessiert mich auch der voraussichtliche Liefertermin, aber da traut sich momentan ja kaum jemand eine Aussage zu machen... )
> ...



Die REGARD FE Modelle werden wir im Laufe der kommenden Wochen online schalten, die Verfügbarkeit ist ähnlich wie beim 10.0

Gruß, Andi


----------



## baconcookie (6. Mai 2022)

Danke Andi, ich werde es dann vermutlich bereits bestellt haben sobald verfügbar, war mir unsicher mit der Größe aber bei anderen Herstellern lande ich mit 1.90 und 91SL auch immer beim 61er Rahmen

Besten Dank für den Support hier


----------



## _andre (13. Juni 2022)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, derzeit gibt es noch keine Aussteller/Testbikes im Megastore in Bonn - sobald das Bike verfügbar ist (derzeit steht es auf Kw33/August), werden i.d.R. kurze Zeit später auch Bikes im Megastore verfügbar sein.
> 
> 
> Die REGARD FE Modelle werden wir im Laufe der kommenden Wochen online schalten, die Verfügbarkeit ist ähnlich wie beim 10.0
> ...



@Radon-Bikes 
Um nochmal auf die FE-Modelle zu kommen: könnt ihr schon sagen wann es dazu die Bilder gibt?

Danke ✌️


----------



## baconcookie (17. Juni 2022)

_andre schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Um nochmal auf die FE-Modelle zu kommen: könnt ihr schon sagen wann es dazu die Bilder gibt?
> 
> Danke ✌️


die bikes sind jetzt online


----------



## baconcookie (10. September 2022)

Da isses endlich. Top vormontiert, wichtigste Punkte gefettet. Einziger negativpunkt: nur ein tubeless Ventil war dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andre (13. September 2022)

Hatte vor einigen Wochen schon mein 8.0 FE bekommen mit ärgerlicher Macke im Lack (kaschiert mit Lackstift in falscher Farbe) und Kratzern im Vorbau, welche eher Macken im Aluminium waren. Keine Ahnung wie insbesondere das letztgenannte passieren konnte.
Da ich aber fahren wollte habe ich mich mit nem Gutschein zufrieden gegeben (50 Euro, nach Verhandlung).
Hat sich dann noch rausgestellt, dass die Schaltung nicht ganz sauber eingestellt war, weshalb ich das Rad mal auf den Montageständer gesetzt habe um das richtig einzustellen und dabei sind mir dann deutlich ärgerlichere Sachen aufgefallen:
Die Einstellschraube am Schaltwerk war so stark angezogen, dass ich sie per Hand nicht lösen konnte. Sah danach aus, als hätte da jemand per Zange nachgeholfen, entsprechende Spuren sind vorhanden. Dadurch war die äußere Kunststoffhülse dieser Schraube unten aufgesprengt. Super Sache, nicht :|
Danach konnte ich die Schaltung aber immer noch nicht richtig einstellen. Habe bemerkt, dass die Kassette etwas Spiel hat und wollte deshalb den Verschlussring lösen und neu anziehen -> ging nicht, auch nicht mit zwei Personen.
Also entweder hat der Ring sich verkantet und jemand hat den einfach mit > 9000 Nm angezogen oder ich unterschätze die angegebenen 40 Nm 

edit:
Achso, Rad ist jetzt bei Radon zur Nachbesserung. Bin gespannt wie lange das dauert, es ist schon über eine Woche vergangen und ich habe noch nichts gehört


----------



## baconcookie (13. September 2022)

Mies das tut mir leid, dass du ein montags Modell erwischt hast. 
Habe bei mir absolut nix zu meckern, bremsen top entlüftet schaltung muss nicht nachgestellt werden, Achsen und steuerlager sind ordentlich gefettet, schaltbremshebel symmetrisch, lenkerband sauber verlegt, keinerlei macken im Rahmen. 
Nur die conti terra speed zicken bißchen rum mit tubeless, aber dafür kann radon nix, das ist bekannt bei den conti


----------



## baconcookie (14. September 2022)

@Radon-Bikes  ich finde leider nichts zur maximalen reifenbreite beim Regard, was ist denn da möglich? 700c x45 sollte passen?


----------



## littledevil (14. September 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes  ich finde leider nichts zur maximalen reifenbreite beim Regard, was ist denn da möglich? 700c x45 sollte passen?


45 ohne und 40 mit Fender hab ich irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## baconcookie (16. September 2022)

Rad wiegt übrigens 9.9kg Größe 61, tubeless ohne pedale


----------



## MrGlo (17. September 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Por cierto, la bici pesa 9,9 kg, talla 61, tubeless sin pedales



Felicidades por tu nueva bicicleta. Después de probarla me gustaría saber vuestras sensaciones, me gustaría saber si es cómoda en terrenos irregulares con baches y si es una moto ágil en las zonas más sinuosas.


Quizás @Radon-Bikes  sepa cuándo estarán disponibles los modelos 9fe y 10.


----------



## Cram82 (26. September 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Da isses endlich


Sieht gut aus!

Ich überlege auch an dem Bike. Allerdings würde ich es auf eine SRAM Force Kurbel mit 40T ovalem Alugear Kettenblatt umbauen wollen: Das habe ich hier (fast) neu rum liegen und könnte dann die Shimano Kurbel neu verkaufen. Das KB kann auch 11-fach Ketten.
Allerdings ist die Kettenlinie ca. 5mm näher am Rahmen. Daher wollte ich fragen, ob du ggf. ein Bild "von oben" an der Kettenstrebe machen könntest oder messen könntest, ob man da noch weiter nach innen kommt?

Danke im Voraus!

P.S.: Wie fährt die Kiste denn sonst so?


----------



## baconcookie (27. September 2022)

Warum willst du nicht die sram verkaufen und die grx Gruppe lassen? 
Kann dir gerne Fotos machen, dauert aber ne Woche bin grad im Urlaub. 
Reifen sind mit 80ml Milch nun auch dicht. 
Nächste Umbau Maßnahme wird wohl eine slx oder xt Kassette 11-46 sein um bisschen mehr Bandbreite zu bekommen, mit 1x40er kb geht das laut meinen Infos problemlos.


----------



## Cram82 (27. September 2022)

Danke für die Antwort - keinen Stress.
Ich werde nächste Woche eh in Bonn sein, und kann mir dann auch direkt ein Bild davon machen.

Die Idee zum Umbau war, dass ich eine neue Gruppe viel besser verkaufen kann, als eine, die zumindest schon ein wenig benutzt wurde. Zudem ist einer meiner Rad Kumpel eh auf der Suche nach der GRX Gruppe, so dass es kein Aufwand für mich wäre und die direkt an ihn abgeben könnte. 
Ich müsste "nur" die Brems-Schalthebel kaufen.
Zudem hätte ich dann auch eine größere Redundanz in meinen Verschleißteilen, da ich die NX Eagle Kassette schon an einem MTB und meinem Stadtrad habe. Weiterhin habe ich an meinen beiden Rennrädern auch eine 1x12 AXS und muss sagen, dass macht schon Bock  Außerdem ist etwas mehr Bandbreite - wie du ja schreibst - sicher nicht schlecht. Die NX Eagle hat ja zusätzlich ein 50-er Ritzel bei sonst fast gleicher Abstufung wie die Shimano 11-42.

Spätestens wenn ich in Bonn war, melde ich mich hier mal zurück...


----------



## baconcookie (5. Oktober 2022)

Im megastore Bonn stehen übrigens noch einige rum war vorhin dort. 2x 61er auf jeden Fall 53er und 51er hab ich auch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cram82 (5. Oktober 2022)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass auch noch 56 und 58 verfügbar sein werden. Werde morgen mal dorthin...


----------



## baconcookie (6. Oktober 2022)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass auch noch 56 und 58 verfügbar sein werden. Werde morgen mal dorthin...


Ruf am besten mal an vorher


----------



## Cram82 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hey,

58 war noch verfügbar und tendenziell auch besser als ein schon verkauftes 56-er, aber leider selbst mit längerem Vorbau noch zu kurz. Bin halt (leider?!) Kurzbeiner und brauche daher so viel Reach wie irgend möglich. Das 61-er war zwar von der Länge gut, aber dann halt viel zu hoch für mich :-(

Schade, dann das Rad hat mir auch in "live" sehr gut gefallen und hatte noch viel Platz an der Kettenstrebe. Da wäre meine Force Kurbel locker rein gegangen. Hätte beim Kauf auch tats. nur die Kurbel getauscht. Die 800-er GRX hat schon einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Optisch ein tolltes Rad, aber ein Gravel mit 130-er Vorbau passt dann auch irgendwie nicht...


----------



## tt22 (11. Oktober 2022)

Hat heute jemand ein 8.0 oder 9.0 bestellt?
Sollte ab heute bestellbar sein, war bei mir aber irgendwie nicht möglich...oder ich war zu spät.


----------



## MrGlo (12. Oktober 2022)

Die Radon regard 8 und 9 wurde am 6. Oktober erhältlich und war schnell ausverkauft. Ich denke, die Lieferungen werden im Laufe dieser Woche erfolgen und sollten in der nächsten eintreffen.


----------



## RadBergSteigen (8. November 2022)

@Radon-Bikes wird es das Regard 8.0 FE und 9.0 FE nochmal geben?
Und falls ja zu welchen geplanten Liefertermin?

Die erste Charge war ja leider sehr schnell vergriffen 😢 und die Artikel sind bei bike-discount.de als nicht mehr verfügbar gekennzeichnet.


----------



## McFly77 (6. Dezember 2022)

Das 8.0 gibt es aktuell wieder, glaube aber der Preis wurde erhöht.


----------



## jojo456 (6. Dezember 2022)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Das 8.0 gibt es aktuell wieder, glaube aber der Preis wurde erhöht.


Genau. Wurde um 200€ erhöht.


----------



## AKAlias (Gestern um 21:06)

Die 200€ mehr lohnen sich absolut. Bei der ursprünglichen 1. Variante war auch kein Overland Sattel vorgesehen. Weiß nicht, ob den alle bekommen haben oder nur ich... jedenfalls kann der echt was. Und auch bei 1600-2000€ kommt _nichts_ von der Konkurrenz an das Rad auch nur annäherend rand (egal ob 8/9/10 - wobei ich 9 mit abstand am interessantesten finde).

Hoffe Ihr bekommt noch Euer erhofftes Radon Gravel Gefährt. Hier meines nach Umbauten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

